# bought a DAS6 (couldn't wait till weekend)



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

as title just got it today and had a go on an old spoiler i had in the garage the , results are amazing  ,compared to the rotary polisher i use ,cant wait till the weekend my car is going to shine now  8) 8)


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Good luck. What polishes and pads are you using? What do you plan to Seal/Wax it with?


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

going to use

sonus sfx -2 polishing pad with menzerna IP 3.02 (to remove any swirls or light scratches)

sonus sfx-4 finish pad with poorboys black hole glaze (to cover any slight imperfections left)

then hand wax with dodo juice blue velvet hard wax


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

If you dont mind me asking, how much did you pay and where from ? been considering getting one for a while now.


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

got it from cleanyourcar.co.uk cost £89 but you get a free hold all that is excellent

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_519.html


----------



## Sublime (Jul 14, 2009)

davstt said:


> got it from cleanyourcar.co.uk cost £89 but you get a free hold all that is excellent
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_519.html


I've also been considering getting a machine polisher, I presume this is a good one?


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

Sublime said:


> davstt said:
> 
> 
> > got it from cleanyourcar.co.uk cost £89 but you get a free hold all that is excellent
> ...


near on exact same spec as the meguires g220 but almost half the price :wink:


----------



## Sublime (Jul 14, 2009)

davstt said:


> Sublime said:
> 
> 
> > davstt said:
> ...


Cool, I'll add that to my shopping list, thanks.


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

well as its been a belting day thought i would have the day off and get stuck in so :-

foamed


















rear lights polished









masked ,machine polished , then machine applied black hole










doesn't half make the metalic in the paint stand out 










then some finished shots after a coat of blue velvet dodod juice





































chuffed to bits with the results


----------



## LazeDK (Jul 5, 2009)

davstt - could please post a list of materials and and equipment used - maybe even a quick step-by-step guide?


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

ok

first used jet wash then foamed using elite snow foam lance with 40% elite snow foam ,10% megs shampoo 50% warm water

then washed car with two bucket method using meguires nxt car wash and lambs wool mitt

rinsed again with jet wash

dried using a giant microfibre towel

masked round back lights and da polished using meguires plast rx cleaner on a sonus sfx-2 4" pad

then masked trim on car and machined with da using sonus sfx -2 polishing pad with menzerna IP 3.02

machine polished using poorboys black hole on sonus sfx_4 polish pad

then finished off hand waxing using dodo juice blue velvet applied with application sponge then buffed off using a soft microfibre cloth

windows were cleaned just using a standrd blue window cleaning fluid

wheels were waxed using smartwax wheel wax

tyres were dressed using brush on executive tyre dressing bought years ago from an auto prep van that used to go to my neighbours

hope this is of help to anyone wanting to have a go :roll:


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

wow wow wow!!!! what a result i want one of those polishers.

how on earth did you get your car covered in foam like that. do you spray it through a jet wash or something~?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

money shot










a well prepared black car will look better than any colour, very good job there m8 8)


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

kevlo said:


> wow wow wow!!!! what a result i want one of those polishers.
> 
> how on earth did you get your car covered in foam like that. do you spray it through a jet wash or something~?


"first used jet wash then foamed using elite snow foam lance with 40% elite snow foam ,10% megs shampoo 50% warm water"

cheers bigsyd


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

sorry im completely new to this. is the foam lance an add on to your jet wash or some sort of separate spray gun


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

ok

you need this attatchment for your pressure wash

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-foa ... w-foam.php

and snow foam for in it

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-sno ... p?cPath=57

hope this makes more sense, :wink:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

davstt said:


> chuffed to bits with the results


That looks amazing, I think I could do with a few tips. Might be tempted with a polisher in the future with those sort of results.
Good Stuff


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> money shot
> 
> a well prepared black car will look better than any colour, very good job there m8 8)


Until you drive it half a mile down the road..........


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Fantastic looking car. Black cars (when clean) certainly look amazing, real head turner you got there.


----------

